# Herne Hill Velodrome Sun 9th Oct 11am-1pm



## stevevw (19 Jul 2011)

Date and time confirmed as 12 - 2pm Sunday 2nd of October and we can now take up to 30 riders  Should be fun

It's that time again. I am planning another trip to the newly resurfaced Herne Hill Velodrome.
I tried to get the 4th of September but they have advanced training and racing all day so have asked for the 3rd, which will be unlikely as it will be their first day after the resurfacing is complete. Have also asked for 1st or 2nd of October, we will have to wait and see what we get offered.

We will have space for only 15 riders total this time (see above) and will run it as before with a two hour session split in to an induction course followed by a few races and other exercises. So no excuses for those that have not been before. The induction will also allow you to go to the Saturday morning training sessions. If I lived closer I would be down there 2 or 3 times a month doing the training sessions.

Cost will be £15 which will include bike hire and more importantly a kitty for the pub after.  

Get your names down fast to avoid disappointment.

1 Steve W
2 Simon L
3 Kevin S
4 Chris O
5 Davey
6 Chris H
7 Alan H
8 
9 
10 Tony
11 Grace
12 Ben
12a Luke 
14 Becs
15 Alberto 
16Origamist
17 HaloJ 
18 Martin 235 - (depending on bike size)
19 Mark Grant
20 Dirk Zodiac


----------



## 4F (19 Jul 2011)

Hi Steve, If its a Sunday and not too early in the day I could be in. What time do you normally go for ?


----------



## ttcycle (19 Jul 2011)

If you get the October dates then I'm a very likely yes - if I can get the fitness back up and ride the bike at least from now until Oct.

I may even bring my own track bike which has sat unused for a long, long time- in fact I only test rode it once back in 2009!!!


----------



## benborp (19 Jul 2011)

Again, on the proviso that I'm not booked for work on the decided date I'd like to be there.


----------



## stevevw (19 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> Hi Steve, If its a Sunday and not too early in the day I could be in. What time do you normally go for ?




Tony more than likly will be a Sunday around midday I think. As soon as I get the conformation I will amend the post.


----------



## stevevw (19 Jul 2011)

ttcycle said:


> If you get the October dates then I'm a very likely yes Definite - I WILL bring my own track bike which has been test ridden!!! SO IT WILL BE READY FOR ACTION




Fixed that for you, October it is then.


----------



## ttcycle (19 Jul 2011)

stevevw said:


> Fixed that for you, October it is then.


Crikey...no pressure then?!!


----------



## 4F (19 Jul 2011)

stevevw said:


> Tony more than likly will be a Sunday around midday I think. As soon as I get the conformation I will amend the post.




Ok Steve that sounds feasible, stick us down for a definate maybe thanks


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Jul 2011)

If 2nd October then yes please..


----------



## redjedi (20 Jul 2011)

You can put my name down for this please


----------



## stevevw (20 Jul 2011)

Luke
Name down.

Date now confirmed as Sunday 2nd October.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2011)

Errrmm my one question has to be will there be a bike to fit me??


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> Errrmm my one question has to be will there be a bike to fit me??



There are no hills either. "You're out!"


----------



## Becs (20 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the PM. I'm up for giving this a bash! Count me in.


----------



## Alberto (20 Jul 2011)

Have been thinking about this for quite a long time now, and this seems a great occasion! Can I please be added to the list?! Thanks stevevw!


----------



## stevevw (20 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> Errrmm my one question has to be will there be a bike to fit me??




I know they have 58cm but next time I speak to them I will ask.


----------



## stevevw (20 Jul 2011)

Aperitif said:


> There are no hills either. "You're out!"




There is a hill at each end and a bit of a slope in the middle.


----------



## Origamist (20 Jul 2011)

I'd like to come please.


----------



## HaloJ (20 Jul 2011)

Very interested. Put me on the reserves list as you've now got your 15.

Abs


----------



## redjedi (20 Jul 2011)

Check the first post again Abs. 
Now 45 riders


----------



## Mark Grant (20 Jul 2011)

Put me on the list please.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2011)

stevevw said:


> I know they have 58cm but next time I speak to them I will ask.



Cheers. Let me know how big they go cos I don't think a 58cm will cut it.


----------



## Fly (20 Jul 2011)

Biggest I've seen is 61cm.


----------



## Dirk Zodiac (20 Jul 2011)

Hi Steve,thanks for the nod,brilliant.Be good to catch up with you again,am hoping for a dry day allready!


----------



## stevevw (21 Jul 2011)

Ok time now confirmed as 12 - 2pm Sunday 2nd October. I have booked two coach's (the training type not the transport type) so we can have 30 riders. Still waiting to hear if they have a giant bike for Martin.


----------



## stevevw (21 Jul 2011)

Martin they have a 61cm and say as long as you are under 6' 8" it will fit. I have also checked that they will have enough bikes for all 30 riders.


----------



## HaloJ (21 Jul 2011)

Superb! Looking forward to it.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2011)

stevevw said:


> Martin they have a 61cm and say as long as you are under 6' 8" it will fit. I have also checked that they will have enough bikes for all 30 riders.



Cheers Steve!!

Do I need to bring anything? Only been to a track once and that was nearly 20 years ago and I used a mate's bike with clips.


----------



## redjedi (21 Jul 2011)

Bring your clipless pedals and shoes (obviously they'll be attached to your bike anyway) as their bikes come fitted with toe cages, which I hated.

There'll probably be numerous pedal spanners and allen keys floating around (inc. mine) for the removal and fitting.

Also a bottle or two of rehydration fluids of your choice (only a tap available there last year unless they've improved the facilities as well).


----------



## ttcycle (21 Jul 2011)

To add to that bring a helmet if you don't usually use one - do they supply them? It's compulsory on the track.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2011)

ttcycle said:


> To add to that bring a helmet if you don't usually use one - do they supply them? It's compulsory on the track.



There has to be a cloud to every silver lining!!


----------



## ttcycle (21 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> There has to be a cloud to every silver lining!!



Yep, I agree, the only time I use a helmet is in these such occasions!

Can you not get a skull and cross bones themed one?


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Yep, I agree, the only time I use a helmet is in these such occasions!
> 
> Can you not get a skull and cross bones themed one?



Sorry both the ones I own are boring. Yellow race one and a grey one with a visor


----------



## ttcycle (21 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> Sorry both the ones I own are boring. Yellow race one and a grey one with a visor



how disappointing....


----------



## Becs (24 Jul 2011)

Can my friend Mark come too please? He's very nice and pretty speedy!


----------



## stevevw (24 Jul 2011)

Speedy Mark will be on the list when I can edit the first post.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Jul 2011)

Y'know these hire bikes... are they like - fixies or can you have an SS / bring your own bike?


----------



## clarion (25 Jul 2011)

Ooh! There seems no good excuse not to give this a whirl, if there are still places.

Apologies in advance for being the slowest/least competitive.

I'll see if Butterfly wants a go too.


----------



## stevevw (25 Jul 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Y'know these hire bikes... are they like - fixies or can you have an SS / bring your own bike?




Hire bikes are fixed, you can use your own but it will have to be fixed and you will have to remove the brakes. Thats why they are fixed  

Shall I be adding you to the list Ant?


----------



## stevevw (25 Jul 2011)

clarion said:


> Ooh! There seems no good excuse not to give this a whirl, if there are still places.
> 
> Apologies in advance for being the slowest/least competitive.
> 
> I'll see if Butterfly wants a go too.




let me know about Butterfly and I will add you both to the list. 

9 spaces left if you take up the option.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jul 2011)

stevevw said:


> Hire bikes are fixed, you can use your own but it will have to be fixed and you will have to remove the brakes. Thats why they are fixed
> 
> Shall I be adding you to the list Ant?




Hmmm, let me have a think about it Steve... I tried fixed for a cpl of weeks and found it weird. The prospect of going round a track with 29 others and no brakes scares me a little 

Will keep an eye on the thread


----------



## clarion (25 Jul 2011)

Butterfly's too knackered tonight to think about such things. My son is interested, if that will be OK. He's 15, but he's ridden track a good few times before.


----------



## clarion (29 Jul 2011)

Is that going to be OK then? Are we in?


----------



## redjedi (29 Jul 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Hmmm, let me have a think about it Steve... I tried fixed for a cpl of weeks and found it weird. The prospect of going round a track with 29 others and no brakes scares me a little
> 
> Will keep an eye on the thread



Give it a go Ant. It's a lot easier riding fixed on a track than on the roads. 

Everyone moves at the same speed and slows down slowly together. We didn't have any problems last time although there were fewer of us then.


----------



## Becs (29 Jul 2011)

It will be my 1st time riding fixed too!


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2011)

Luke, I'm not convinced! Can visualise massive wipeout and legs come flying off etc... Hmmm, we shall see.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Jul 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Luke, I'm not convinced! Can visualise massive wipeout and legs come flying off etc... Hmmm, we shall see.



You wuss!

And am not kidding, you will LOVE it and besides, am sure we ALL first started out riding our on fixies of some sort when we were all wee nippers, it will all come back to you.. and dont forget the pub stop after.. rights of admittance will be forfitted upon non-tracking...


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2011)

Heh! Oh, okay... put me down for this please Steve.


----------



## Fly (1 Aug 2011)

Can i be put on the list please?


----------



## stevevw (2 Aug 2011)

I can not edit the first post so updated list here

1 Steve W
2 Simon L
3 Kevin S
4 Chris O
5 Davey
6 Chris H
7 Alan H
8 Sittingduck
9 Fly
10 Tony
11 Grace
12 Ben
12a Luke 
14 Becs
15 Alberto 
16 Origamist
17 HaloJ 
18 Martin 235
19 Mark Grant
20 Dirk Zodiac 
21 Clarion
22 Clarion's Son
23 Butterfly 
24 Becs Marmite my mate Mark 
25 Martok


----------



## Becs (2 Aug 2011)

stevevw said:


> I can not edit the first post so updated list here
> 
> 1 Steve W
> 2 Simon L
> ...




and my mate Mark please


----------



## mickle (2 Aug 2011)

I've a bunch of old Herne Hill photos if anyone is interested. Here:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.192678907439989.38683.100000936421951&l=a9da64db7a&type=1


----------



## ttcycle (2 Aug 2011)

whoo!! What a good turn out so far!! 

I've got to get out on the track bike when I'm fitter - the prospect of cycling up Herne Hill fixed gives my knees a scare!! It certainly doesn't feel right to me!


----------



## Martok (3 Aug 2011)

I'd like to put my name down for this, please.


----------



## redjedi (3 Aug 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Luke, I'm not convinced! Can visualise massive wipeout and legs come flying off etc... Hmmm, we shall see.



It's really not that hard, you'll be fine.


Although even I'm a little apprehensive about having 30 of us on the track at once.


----------



## mickle (3 Aug 2011)

redjedi said:


> It's really not that hard, you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Although even I'm a little apprehensive about having 30 of us on the track at once.


----------



## stevevw (3 Aug 2011)

Mickle

We are hoping for a bigger crowd than that.


----------



## Paulus (3 Aug 2011)

If there are still places left, myself and philk56 would like to join in the bash at Herne Hill on the 2nd.


----------



## iZaP (4 Aug 2011)

Count me in if there are places left!!!

Herne hill is just around the corner from me as well.


----------



## stevevw (4 Aug 2011)

Currently 1 place left

1 Steve W
2 Simon L
3 Kevin S
4 Chris O
5 Davey
6 Chris H
7 Alan H
8 Sittingduck
9 Fly
10 Tony
11 Grace
12 Ben
12a Luke 
14 Becs
15 Alberto 
16 Origamist
17 HaloJ 
18 Martin 235
19 Mark Grant
20 Dirk Zodiac 
21 Clarion
22 Clarion's Son
23 Butterfly 
24 Becs Marmite my mate Mark 
25 Martok 
27 Philk56
28 Paulus
29 iZap


----------



## stevevw (8 Aug 2011)

We now have 30 so I will start a reserves list. Please let me know if you will not be able to make it so we can give the reserves a chance.

1 Steve W
2 Simon L
3 Kevin S
4 Chris O
5 Davey
6 Chris H
7 Alan H
8 Sittingduck
9 Fly
10 Tony
11 Grace
12 Ben
12a Luke 
14 Becs
15 Alberto 
16 Origamist
17 HaloJ 
18 Martin 235
19 Mark Grant
20 Dirk Zodiac 
21 Clarion
22 Clarion's Son
23 Butterfly 
24 Becs my mate Mark 
25 Martok 
27 Philk56
28 Paulus
29 iZap 
30 JohnW


----------



## 4F (10 Aug 2011)

redjedi said:


> Although even I'm a little apprehensive about having 30 of us on the track at once.



mtfu Luke


----------



## martint235 (11 Aug 2011)

4F said:


> mtfu Luke



Yeah! MTFU. What one earth could possibly go wrong? Couple my bike handling skills with a fast fix wheel bike and the best we'll get is carnage!!


----------



## Becs (11 Aug 2011)

I've already decided I'm wearing elbow pads!


----------



## stevevw (11 Aug 2011)

Do not worry they know what they are doing at Herne Hill. After all they want us to go back to play again.  I have been thinking if we get more people that want to go we could split it in to two groups and have an hour on track followed by an hours rest while group 2 ride then the second hour for group 1. What are your thoughts? Personally I would prefer one 2 hour session of 30 split in to 2 groups of 15 with one instructor per group.


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2011)

The last time I rode a fixed was about 1972, and that was for about 10 minutes on my mates bike when I was 15. This could be very interesting, or very silly.


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2011)

stevevw said:


> Do not worry they know what they are doing at Herne Hill. After all they want us to go back to play again. I have been thinking if we get more people that want to go we could split it in to two groups and have an hour on track followed by an hours rest while group 2 ride then the second hour for group 1. What are your thoughts? Personally I would prefer one 2 hour session of 30 split in to 2 groups of 15 with one instructor per group.




I would go with you on this.


----------



## 4F (11 Aug 2011)

1 two hour session slit in 2 groups


----------



## benborp (5 Sep 2011)

Really looking forward to this. Timing has worked out perfectly in that 2nd October should be the day I'm back on the bike after a month off - I've got the morning off work and I'll try to wangle some more time so that I don't have to disappear as soon as the session finishes.


----------



## stevevw (5 Sep 2011)

I have emailed Herne Hill today confirming that we have the full 30 riders and will need two instructors. I will be away on holiday until the 26th but if any of you need to drop out leave me a message on here so I can offer a place to those that did not make the cut.


----------



## stevevw (6 Sep 2011)

Ok Boys and Girls had a reply from Iain of Herne Hill.

Hi Steve

Have just noticed the cross race myself. Should have put in the calendar ages ago which would have stopped me telling you the date was available. The cross course crosses the track so we can't run the session at the same time. We would have to move the sessions to the morning 9-11am or to the previous day

Let me know what you want to do. Very sorry for the confusion

Iain
<BR clear=all>Herne Hill Velodrome



I think we should take the earlier time rather than moving to the Saturday, what are your thoughts?


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2011)

stevevw said:


> Ok Boys and Girls had a reply from Iain of Herne Hill.
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> ...



Yep I'm for the 9-11 slot although can make the Saturday if that's the majority.


----------



## HaloJ (6 Sep 2011)

Early is fine for myself and Martok and we can be available if the majority decides on Saturday.

Abs


----------



## 4F (6 Sep 2011)

Bummer, please scrub my name from the list Steve as neither alternative time or day are any good for me


----------



## benborp (6 Sep 2011)

I'd prefer going for earlier on the Sunday. Saturday would require more negotiations that I might not succeed in.


----------



## Becs (6 Sep 2011)

either is fine by me, although if I had to choose I'd say saturday because I really don't like getting up early!


----------



## ttcycle (6 Sep 2011)

I can't make the Saturday as a full day of stuff on.
Earlier Sunday is fine


----------



## clarion (6 Sep 2011)

Oh that's a shame.

Not that I mind - earlier suits me just fine. Just that I'm not sure how to get a teenager out of bed and to the track for 9am!

I think the temptation of riding the new surface of his beloved track might just be enough, but no one should expect him to communicate in anything other than grunts.


----------



## Alberto (6 Sep 2011)

Early Sunday is fine by me, but cannot do Saturday sorry

A


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2011)

Probably early on sunday is good for me. I am working on the saturday.


----------



## stevevw (6 Sep 2011)

Early Sunday it is then.


----------



## stevevw (6 Sep 2011)

4F said:


> Bummer, please scrub my name from the list Steve as neither alternative time or day are any good for me




Can you not get up just before you have gone to bed for an early start?  

I will have to be up at very early O'Clock to collect my Dad and get down to the track for 8ish to meet all you lot.


----------



## 4F (6 Sep 2011)

stevevw said:


> Can you not get up just before you have gone to bed for an early start?
> 
> I will have to be up at very early O'Clock to collect my Dad and get down to the track for 8ish to meet all you lot.




I don't finish work until midnight on Saturday's so not really practical, next time though.


----------



## philk56 (6 Sep 2011)

I'd prefer the earlier time on Sunday. Gives me a chance to get back in time to watch the footy!


----------



## redjedi (7 Sep 2011)

Here Hill was re-opened today

Click here for story and pics 

Looks good


----------



## stevevw (7 Sep 2011)

NEW TIME 9am to 11am 

We have 28 and one possible. 

1 Steve W
2 Simon L
3 Kevin S
4 Chris O
5 Davey
6 Chris H ?
7 Alan H
8 Sittingduck
9 Fly
10 
11 Grace
12 Ben
12a Luke 
14 Becs
15 Alberto 
16 Origamist
17 HaloJ 
18 Martin 235
19 Mark Grant
20 Dirk Zodiac 
21 Clarion
22 Clarion's Son
23 Butterfly 
24 Becs my mate Mark 
25 Martok 
27 Philk56
28 Paulus
29 iZap 
30 JohnW


----------



## Mice (8 Sep 2011)

redjedi said:


> Here Hill was re-opened today
> 
> Click here for story and pics
> 
> Looks good



I took a couple of pics of it yesterday. They are here

M


----------



## Mista Preston (8 Sep 2011)

Have been lurking around this thread for some time. I am compelled to try this but s@@t scared I will crash and take everyone with me. 

Is there a place to lock up my bike if I were to ride?


----------



## stevevw (8 Sep 2011)

Mista Preston said:


> Have been lurking around this thread for some time. I am compelled to try this but s@@t scared I will crash and take everyone with me.
> 
> Is there a place to lock up my bike if I were to ride?




Yep plenty of places to park your bike. Probably be able to put on the infield or take the wheels off and stick it in my car.

WATCH THIS SPACE


for yet another time /date change


----------



## ttcycle (8 Sep 2011)

Another change Steve?!!! Hope I can make it, come along Clive, they'll teach you how to ride the track


----------



## Mista Preston (8 Sep 2011)

pending date change I may well give this a go


----------



## stevevw (8 Sep 2011)

Ok I have another email from Iain at Herne Hill Velodrome.

Hi Steve

Unfortunately we would have to do saturday as the sunday morning is needed to set up the course. Anytime after 2.30pm or we could do a different day entirely.

Apologies again for the mix-up. Usually the track would be closed by october, so we didn't have to worry about clashes with cyclo-cross races. But as you mentioned, the new surface means we can ride the track in worse weather, so we can stay open. does make booking slightly more complicated hence the mix-up. We can ride the track even if it is wet!


As most prefer a Sunday I have agreed with Iain that we will take a 2 hour session on Sunday 9th October from 11am to 1pm. This will now be a set in stone time and date as Iain has booked the whole day.

The big news is we can ride if the track is damp so no last minute cancellation ---- I Hope  


Hi Steve

Anytime on Sunday the 9th is fine. I have block booked the whole day to make sure there aren't any more complications. We can do whatever time suits you best.

Iain
<BR clear=all>Herne Hill Velodrome
www.hernehillvelodrome.com


----------



## HaloJ (8 Sep 2011)

Myself and Martok are happy to say that we're still in with the ride changed to the *9th.*
*
*
Abs


----------



## 4F (8 Sep 2011)

what a bunch of twonks, Steve I will check the diary when I get home as I think I should be OK for the 10th


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2011)

I'm happy with the 9th too.


----------



## stevevw (8 Sep 2011)

Tony you back in now for th 9th? Or going on your own on the 10th?


----------



## 4F (8 Sep 2011)

alright smart arse  stick us down on the 9th please


----------



## benborp (8 Sep 2011)

I'm good for the 9th.


----------



## Becs (8 Sep 2011)

I'm good for the 9th. Waiting to hear from Mark


----------



## Mista Preston (8 Sep 2011)

if there is room I would like to give this a whirl !


----------



## redjedi (8 Sep 2011)

9th is fine with me


----------



## Paulus (8 Sep 2011)

You will have count me out as I am working on sunday the 9th.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Sep 2011)

9th = win


----------



## clarion (8 Sep 2011)

Will check.


----------



## clarion (8 Sep 2011)

Oh bum. Butterfly & I (and our son) are already busy on that day. Sorry. Hope you can fill the places.


----------



## Mark Grant (8 Sep 2011)

9th is OK for me.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Sep 2011)

Yep, I'm good for the 9th!


----------



## stevevw (9 Sep 2011)

I'm of to France for a couple of weeks. So if you want to be included or taken off the list post here and I will amend on my return.

Steve


----------



## jdrussell (13 Sep 2011)

stevevw said:


> I'm of to France for a couple of weeks. So if you want to be included or taken off the list post here and I will amend on my return.
> 
> Steve





Hi Steve,

Any chance I can be added to this ? I went to the velodrome a few times last year and intend to get back into it. 

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Becs (13 Sep 2011)

My mate Mark can't make it now I'm afraid, so there's a space available.


----------



## jdrussell (13 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> My mate Mark can't make it now I'm afraid, so there's a space available.



cool, thanks


----------



## Becs (13 Sep 2011)

jdrussell said:


> cool, thanks




I'm not organising this though - there may already be a reserve list. Hopefully Steve will get back to you


----------



## jdrussell (13 Sep 2011)

Becs said:


> I'm not organising this though - there may already be a reserve list. Hopefully Steve will get back to you



yeah sure all good.


----------



## jdrussell (13 Sep 2011)

Well I went down to Herne Hill this evening for the road bike track training. The surface is quality. So smooth, you can't hear anyone coming. The wind was a bit of a belter tonight too.

20 miles in under an hour though, quite pleased with that.

Here is a photo I took last Saturday of the track surface:




​


----------



## Origamist (14 Sep 2011)

9th is fine with me.

Matt


----------



## simgsxr (15 Sep 2011)

See you all on the 9th for a fun day!!!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Sep 2011)

Happy Birthday for today, Saturday Steve! 

You will probably still be in France so this will be ready for you on your return. 

It's your round!


----------



## Dirk Zodiac (20 Sep 2011)

9th is fine with me,look forward to seeing you all


----------



## HaloJ (24 Sep 2011)

hi not sure if there is room but may I have a plus 1?

Abs


----------



## frank9755 (24 Sep 2011)

Steve,


Could I join the end of the reserve list, please?

Frank


----------



## stevevw (24 Sep 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Happy Birthday for today, Saturday Steve!
> 
> You will probably still be in France so this will be ready for you on your return.
> 
> It's your round!




Thanks.
I certainly am round after all that bread, cheese and wine.


----------



## stevevw (24 Sep 2011)

Abs and Frank I will count up the places after I have a bit of sleep.


----------



## stevevw (27 Sep 2011)

Those with a ? please confirm you are still coming.


1 Steve W
2 Simon L
3 4f +1 ?
4 Chris O
5 Davey 
6 Mista Preston
7 Alan H 
8 Sittingduck
9 Fly
10 Tony
11 Grace
12 Ben borp
12a Luke 
14 Becs
15 jdrussell
16 Origamist
17 HaloJ 
18 Martin 235
19 Mark Grant
20 Dirk Zodiac 
21 Haloj +1 Dave
22 
23 Watt-O
24 
25 Martok 
27 Osh - LFGSS
28 Osh +1 - LFGSS
29 iZap ?
30 JohnW


----------



## HaloJ (27 Sep 2011)

That's an affirmative from my plus one. His name is Dave.

Thanks Steve! 

Abs


----------



## jdrussell (27 Sep 2011)

stevevw said:


> Those with a ? please confirm you are still coming.
> 
> 
> 1 Steve W
> ...




Hi Steve. thanks fir adding me on. Definitely the 9th yeah ?


----------



## frank9755 (27 Sep 2011)

Steve, 

Thanks for finding me a space.

Unfortunately, while you were sleeping off your birthday drinks, I assumed it would be fully booked and went and entered a time trial for the Sunday morning. 

If I request an early start for the time trial I can probably fit in both, but what is the format of the session? Is it two groups having one-hour each? If so, pls could I be in the second group to give me a bit more time to get over there? Or is there a common induction and I would need to be there for 11 in any case? In fact, do I need to get there earlier to sort out bikes etc (not got a track bike so need to hire one)?

Frank


----------



## philk56 (27 Sep 2011)

Hi Steve - Sorry for the delay in getting back but I'll have to give this a miss as too much on that week.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Sep 2011)

Yup, yes please still! Thanks


----------



## Fly (27 Sep 2011)

still coming..


----------



## stevevw (28 Sep 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Thanks for finding me a space.
> 
> ...




Frank
You need to get to Herne Hill for 10:45 to sort out a hire bike which is included in the overall price. We will get one two hour session which will probably be split in to two groups. The induction will start at 11am for all. See what you can do about an early TT start.


----------



## 4F (28 Sep 2011)

Hey Stevo, may have a plus 1 if there is still space ? . Will know for sure tomorrow Tony


----------



## stevevw (28 Sep 2011)

4F said:


> Hey Stevo, may have a plus 1 if there is still space ? . Will know for sure tomorrow Tony




Tony
That would be great as I have just been notified that KevS can not make the 9th


----------



## frank9755 (28 Sep 2011)

stevevw said:


> Frank
> You need to get to Herne Hill for 10:45 to sort out a hire bike which is included in the overall price. We will get one two hour session which will probably be split in to two groups. The induction will start at 11am for all. See what you can do about an early TT start.



Steve,
I think 10:45 will be too tight so I'd better drop out
Sorry,
Frank


----------



## Dirk Zodiac (30 Sep 2011)

Hi Steve,I have a mate who wants to go if any spaces left.


----------



## stevevw (1 Oct 2011)

Dirk
Place for your mate reserved 

Those with a ? please confirm you are still coming.


1 Steve W
2 Simon L
3 4f +1 ?
4 Chris O
5 Davey 
6 Mista Preston
7 Alan H 
8 Sittingduck
9 Fly
10 Tony
11 Grace
12 Ben borp
12a Luke 
14 Becs
15 jdrussell
16 Origamist
17 HaloJ 
18 Martin 235
19 Mark Grant
20 Dirk Zodiac 
21 Haloj +1 Dave
22 Dirk's mate
23 Watt-O
24 
25 Martok 
27 Osh - LFGSS?
28 Osh +1 - LFGSS?
29 iZap ?
30 JohnW


----------



## Mista Preston (2 Oct 2011)

Steve

Sorry, I am out. Have a good one

Clive


----------



## stevevw (3 Oct 2011)

Ok Clive, thanks for letting me know, your place has been taken by one of the reserves.


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2011)

Steve no +1, sorry


----------



## 4F (3 Oct 2011)

What's the score on hiring bikes. Do we need to book these or just turn up and hope my size has not all gone ?


----------



## jdrussell (3 Oct 2011)

Hi Steve

Sorry to be a pain but i can't do this now. 

apologies.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Oct 2011)

Hi Steve

What's the script with the available spaces and reserve list? I have a friend from work who is interested.

Cheers


----------



## Fly (3 Oct 2011)

4F said:


> What's the score on hiring bikes. Do we need to book these or just turn up and hope my size has not all gone ?





just turn up.


----------



## martint235 (3 Oct 2011)

4F said:


> What's the score on hiring bikes. Do we need to book these or just turn up and hope my size has not all gone ?






Fly said:


> just turn up.



Just in case there's only the one, the 61cm is mine!!!!


----------



## zigzag (3 Oct 2011)

can you put me down on a (waiting) list Steve? thanks!


----------



## stevevw (4 Oct 2011)

4F said:


> What's the score on hiring bikes. Do we need to book these or just turn up and hope my size has not all gone ?



Yep as mentioned just turn up and hope your size is available. Get there early to be on the safe side. I have decided to take my own bike this time.


----------



## jdrussell (4 Oct 2011)

From going last year they do have quite a few bikes. i am a 60cm and i have always managed to get one. 

Have a good one :-)


----------



## stevevw (4 Oct 2011)

zigzag and Ant + 1 in

We also now have 2 spare spaces.

1 Steve W
2 Simon L
3 Sitting Duck +1 Rozz
4 Chris O
5 Davey 
6 
7 Alan H 
8 Sittingduck
9 Fly
10 Tony
11 Grace
12 Ben borp
12a Luke 
14 Becs
15 zigzag
16 Origamist
17 HaloJ 
18 Martin 235
19 Mark Grant
20 Dirk Zodiac 
21 Haloj +1 Dave
22 Dirk's mate
23 Watt-O
24 Dangeek - LFGSS
25 Martok 
27 Doutzki - LFGSS
28 
29 Chris Hopper
30 JohnW


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Oct 2011)

Perfect, thanks 
My +1 is confirmed. Name of Rozz


----------



## ttcycle (4 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Steve, Steve.. add me to the list please!!!!!
> 
> No not really....



Why not- I reckon you'd be alright. Go on....


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Why not- I reckon you'd be alright. Go on....



I can't TT.. family stuff to do on Sunday


----------



## ttcycle (4 Oct 2011)

Gah...excuses!


----------



## redjedi (4 Oct 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Perfect, thanks
> My +1 is confirmed. Name of Rozz



Tell her to eat some carbs this time. She won't last the 2 hours on a glass of water and a packet of polos


----------



## stevevw (4 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I can't TT.. family stuff to do on Sunday




What about your Cycle Chat family?


----------



## Origamist (4 Oct 2011)

Steve, if the weather is bad (it looks OKish at the moment) should we still turn up or will you let us know in advance if the session is cancelled?


----------



## simgsxr (4 Oct 2011)

Steve, you don't have Chris Hop on the list


----------



## ttcycle (4 Oct 2011)

oh bloody hell, this is closer than I thought, I need to get the track bike road useable and actually get on the damn thing!


----------



## Brahan (4 Oct 2011)

I wish I could come steve et al but I've been booked for this: http://www.thetfordmtbracing.com/

Have fun guys and make sure you get some pics.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Oct 2011)

Anyway... more importantly - where are we going for beers after? I am assuming a lot of folk will cycle to HH and lock bikes up outside the boozer?


----------



## ttcycle (4 Oct 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Anyway... more importantly - where are we going for beers after? I am assuming a lot of folk will cycle to HH and lock bikes up outside the boozer?



If it's a nice day, Brockwell Park isn't far?

Even though I'm local-ish- I don't know a good local as not a big drinker - The Rosendale is close but can be pricey- iirc they did really nice root beer..mmm


----------



## ttcycle (4 Oct 2011)

Yeah sure that's no problem CoG.


----------



## simgsxr (4 Oct 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Anyway... more importantly - where are we going for beers after? I am assuming a lot of folk will cycle to HH and lock bikes up outside the boozer?



On previous visits we have re-hydrated at the Half Moon which is 5 mins away


----------



## stevevw (5 Oct 2011)

Origamist said:


> Steve, if the weather is bad (it looks OKish at the moment) should we still turn up or will you let us know in advance if the session is cancelled?




Iain from Herne Hill has told me that we can ride if wet on the new surface so fingers crossed the session will not be cancelled and I am not left with a hefty bill.

The North Herts crew will be leaving for the track at 7:30am to get to the track for 10:00am so will not have much time to post up on here if the session is cancelled, I will ask Iain to confirm we are still ok to go on Saturday.


----------



## stevevw (5 Oct 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Anyway... more importantly - where are we going for beers after? I am assuming a lot of folk will cycle to HH and lock bikes up outside the boozer?




Half Moon has been good in the past so thats where we will try first.


----------



## redjedi (5 Oct 2011)

stevevw said:


> I will ask Iain to confirm we are still ok to go on *Saturday*.



I'm guessing the answer will be no since we're booked for the Sunday


----------



## benborp (5 Oct 2011)

Luke, the way I read it is that Iain will be asked to confirm on Saturday that we're good for Sunday.


----------



## stevevw (5 Oct 2011)

benborp said:


> Luke, the way I read it is that Iain will be asked to confirm on Saturday that we're good for Sunday.




Ben has it correct, come on Luke keep up  

One place left any lurkers out there want it?


----------



## redjedi (5 Oct 2011)

D'oh


----------



## Watt-O (5 Oct 2011)

Excuse me if this question has come up before, Steve (you can not do a word search on a thread can you?), but what happens if it is pissing down on Sunday morning? 

Presumably it is cancelled? Only, there's no point turning up in the rain is we aren't allowed on the track. 

Cheers,

Watto


----------



## Watt-O (5 Oct 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Anyway... more importantly - where are we going for beers after? I am assuming a lot of folk will cycle to HH and lock bikes up outside the boozer?



The Half Moon is a fine boozer.


----------



## stevevw (6 Oct 2011)

Watt-O said:


> Excuse me if this question has come up before, Steve (you can not do a word search on a thread can you?), but what happens if it is pissing down on Sunday morning?
> 
> Presumably it is cancelled? Only, there's no point turning up in the rain is we aren't allowed on the track.
> 
> ...




Wet we ride Pissing down we probably do not, but having said that Iain has booked the whole day so we may have a bit of leeway. Anyway the sun will be shining so will not be a problem.


----------



## ttcycle (6 Oct 2011)

grizzle, grizzle, grizzle.

Spent the morning pumping up the Dolan's tyres, wiping off the dust and re-sorting the brake for the test ride up to the track.

Forking hell...didn't even make it all the way down my street - clipping in and me not being a natural fixed gear rider, I found that the front brake with it's lack of purchase was not a good combo. 

I need to look at the set up of the brake as there's certainly something not quite right there as it has no bite at all so might as well not be there. I am certainly not a brakeless rider! So a bit of fettling called for and if all else fails I shall have to walk it to the track as I feel like I've got a deathwish on the bike (that's really sad and I hope I feel more comfortable on her soon) ...thankfully I'm not far!





Lets have some of this soon I hope


----------



## 4F (6 Oct 2011)

I didn't think they allowed brakes on the track ttcycle ..


----------



## Watt-O (6 Oct 2011)

ttcycle said:


> grizzle, grizzle, grizzle.
> 
> Spent the morning pumping up the Dolan's tyres, wiping off the dust and re-sorting the brake for the test ride up to the track.
> 
> ...



No brakes required!


----------



## ttcycle (6 Oct 2011)

I know it's brakeless on the track but it's getting from my house up to the track that I want the brake for.


----------



## 4F (6 Oct 2011)

ttcycle said:


> I know it's brakeless on the track but it's getting from my house up to the track that I want the brake for.




aha, got you. Lets hope for lots of this


----------



## ttcycle (6 Oct 2011)

I think I've got it - will need to go out and check again a bit later after some grub - bloody weird riding fixed...it's why the bikes just not been ridden..!


----------



## stevevw (7 Oct 2011)

Grace

I will PM my Mobile number so if you want picking up by car on Sunday just give me a call


----------



## stevevw (7 Oct 2011)

Tony

Do not forget to reclaim your Melon from the cat.


----------



## ttcycle (7 Oct 2011)

Cheers Steve, I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## 4F (7 Oct 2011)

stevevw said:


> Tony
> 
> Do not forget to reclaim your Melon from the cat.




Gotcha


----------



## ttcycle (7 Oct 2011)

Change in the weather = onset of a cold and getting a slight ache in my left knee.

Hopefully things should be alright for Sunday - fingers crossed!


----------



## 4F (7 Oct 2011)

Just remembered, I have the Southern relay jersey so looking for a suitable volunteer to take this off me. ta


----------



## stevevw (7 Oct 2011)

4F said:


> Just remembered, I have the Southern relay jersey so looking for a suitable volunteer to take this off me. ta




I will point you in the direction of SimGSXR


----------



## clarion (7 Oct 2011)

Hope you all have great weather and a really good time.

I'm immensely jealous.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2011)

Hi Steve

Tried calling you earlier today re lift - I'll PM you my mobile.


----------



## simgsxr (8 Oct 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Tried calling you earlier today re lift - I'll PM you my mobile.



Hi ttcycle, Steve has got pc troubles so can't see any messages so pm me & I will pass it on


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2011)

Thanks! PM sent


----------



## simgsxr (8 Oct 2011)

ttcycle said:


> Thanks! PM sent



Grace, 

Steve Said he will contact you when he is on his way tomorrow morning, hope this is ok,
if not let me know


----------



## Becs (8 Oct 2011)

If you're stuck Grace give me a call - I have a bike rack in the car


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2011)

No probs simgsxr - best to send a text as I may be sorting the cat out first thing tomorrow morning.

Becs - it's fine, that's very kind though I am only up the road so I can realistically walk my bike up, it would just take a bit of time to get there.


----------



## martint235 (9 Oct 2011)

Are we definitely on for today? It's very wet in SE London at the moment although not currently raining.


----------



## simgsxr (9 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Are we definitely on for today? It's very wet in SE London at the moment although not currently raining.



Martin, as far as I know, yes. I am being picked up at 8.30 by the North Herts riff raff. Looked at the weather forecast and doesn't look too bad. See you later


----------



## martint235 (9 Oct 2011)

Cheers Steve for sorting all that out. That was a really fun afternoon out. Hopefully I get to be in group A next time by dint of doing it this year!!


----------



## ttcycle (9 Oct 2011)

Fantastic ride! Cheers Steve!!

About to dash out so a quick thank you.

Would like to do more of these to shake off the fear!!

Got a lovely hole in the back of the baselayer as a souvenir of hitting the deck- bruising is amazing and sore but I had a great time!! Bring it on!!


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2011)

Agreed, excellent day Steve, thanks for sorting it out. Nice to meet you all and sorry to dash but didn't fancy an evening on the M25 / A12.

Hope the bruises go down soon Grace.


----------



## Becs (9 Oct 2011)

Thanks Steve, that was great fun! My first time riding fixed went pretty well (in that me sliding under the inner barrier wasn't witnessed by too many!). I'm definitely up for more of these sessions ( I want a rematch with Abs for starters! :-) Can't wait to see the pictures!

Pub was pretty good too, even if I was driving! :-(


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Oct 2011)

Aye, many thanks again Steve for this. 

Gives such a great buzz, love it!


----------



## zigzag (9 Oct 2011)

it was great! i should be visiting that place more often. thank you Steve!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2011)

Looks like everyone had a bloody good time.. hope TT is not too bruised.
Will have to think about tagging along for the next session


----------



## Watt-O (10 Oct 2011)

Cheers Steve, thanks for organizing another fun day out at the track - plus beers in The Half Moon! 

Great to meet up with fellow CC'ers once in a while and have a blast around the historic track.

Watt-O a.k.a Steve

PS. There were a hell of Steves & Daves - must be an age thing!


----------



## clarion (10 Oct 2011)

When's the next one?


----------



## HaloJ (10 Oct 2011)

Thanks Steve! Great fun day on the track. Most certainly makes a change to pointing out potholes to those people following behind.

On the "juniors" race I had the misfortune of starting at the back of the pack and spent 5 1/2 laps riding flat out slipstreaming each rider before moving past trying desperately to chase down Becs, Remus, Martin and the other chap whose name I forget who had a half lap advantage. Only just managed to catch Becs as she hit the start of the final corner giving me enough time to slow my heart rate before inching past over the line. Great fun and utterly spent resulting in some very slowly pootled cool down laps before the end of the session.

Interesting riding fixed but not something I'd do on the road without a front brake although I can most certainly see the appeal.

Ducked out of the pub visit getting home narrowly after 3. Top day and mighty fine weather as well considering.

Thanks!

Abs


----------



## ttcycle (10 Oct 2011)

clarion said:


> When's the next one?



If we can get enough people together before the track closes, we might squeeze in a session...

Bruising coming up a treat, thankfully the stiffness in the hip has gone!!


----------



## Becs (10 Oct 2011)

I've got 2 or 3 mates that are interested - I reckon we could get enough people for another session.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Oct 2011)

Wheres the photos?? 

Sure there where loads taken...


----------



## redjedi (10 Oct 2011)

Thanks Steve, another enjoyable session.

Here are a few of my phone pics.


----------



## simgsxr (10 Oct 2011)

Good job Steve. Fantastic turn out. A bit damp to start with but dried well with the gusty breeze. Hope all the bumps & bruises heal quickly & look forward to the next one!!






">






">



">






">






">






">






">






">






">



">






">


----------



## HaloJ (10 Oct 2011)

simgsxr said:


>





Ha! Photo finish! I really had almost nothing left and was looking under my arm at Becs just in case I had to kill myself to counter too much acceleration from her. Judging by the look I'm getting I'm sure she was thinking exactly the same thing!


Abs


----------



## Becs (10 Oct 2011)

HaloJ said:


> [/size][/font]
> 
> Ha! Photo finish! I really had almost nothing left and was looking under my arm at Becs just in case I had to kill myself to counter too much acceleration from her. Judging by the look I'm getting I'm sure she was thinking exactly the same thing!
> 
> Abs



I was thinking a mixture of "damn that b*tch is fast" and "my lungs may actually explode if I don't stop!"

best of 3?


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Oct 2011)

uote name='simgsxr' timestamp='1318271836' post='1876432']
Good job Steve. Fantastic turn out. A bit damp to start with but dried well with the gusty breeze. Hope all the bumps & bruises heal quickly & look forward to the next one!!



">
[/quote]

Love this photos, going to lift it to FB is thats okay with you?

PS, Surely am contender for a Chris Hoy looky likey with legs like mine??


----------



## Becs (10 Oct 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> PS, Surely am contender for a Chris Hoy looky likey with legs like mine??



I thinks he's still smarting after it was suggested that Teef would beat him in a "best calf muscles" competition - fishing for complements hey Davy?


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Oct 2011)

Grrrrrrr!!!!

Remember, Teef is in the "overs" category....


----------



## zigzag (10 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> I thinks he's still smarting after it was suggested that Teef would beat him in a "best calf muscles" competition - fishing for complements hey Davy?



 when riding behind 'Teef i noticed that his calves are big enough to brush downtube water bottle on each pedal stroke! he needs one of those aero bottles.


----------



## ttcycle (10 Oct 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Grrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> Remember, Teef is in the "overs" category....



We only really allowed you that out of pity...


----------



## 4F (10 Oct 2011)

which catagory are you in Davy, female ? x


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Oct 2011)

What a day! Riding on a track bike was... weird 

Have tried fixed before but I think the lack of a front brake really threw me (thankfully not literally). Big thanks to Steve for organising and Rozz said she had a wicked time too and is already asking about the next session.


----------



## simgsxr (10 Oct 2011)

Here are all the photos from yesterday,


http://s1013.photobucket.com/albums/af259/simgsxr/Herne Hill Oct 2011/


----------



## Dirk Zodiac (10 Oct 2011)

Yep once again I had a fantabulous time,good to meet/see again, you all and of course a big thanks to Steve for fixing it..........could we 
really do it again before the seasons over?


----------



## Becs (10 Oct 2011)

simgsxr said:


> Here are all the photos from yesterday,
> 
> 
> http://s1013.photobu...l%20Oct%202011/



thanks! they're great


----------



## stevevw (11 Oct 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Rozz said she had a wicked time too and is already asking about the next session.



Simon will be pleased, did you see how many pictures of Rozz he took  and has now tried to delete  



Glad you all had a good time, if any of you want to organise another one this year please go ahead.

I will do another one or two next year probably 29th April or 6th May for the first one then September for the other. 
After talking to Rob on Sunday we will do it a bit different next time, first timers and those that are not too confident to have the first hour to themselves. Then the rest to have an hour doing different drills, followed by an hour of races for all that want to (Abs & Becs). So 3 hours in total track time. What do you think?

We could even book the Half moon for food after the event, they had a good menu that looked reasonably priced.

Could those that did not join us at the pub for re-hydration get in touch via PM please I have a small refund for you.


----------



## 4F (11 Oct 2011)

3 hours sounds a good compromise Steve, bring it on.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Oct 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> What a day! Riding on a track bike was... weird
> 
> Have tried fixed before but I think the lack of a front brake really threw me (thankfully not literally). Big thanks to Steve for organising and Rozz said she had a wicked time too and is already asking about the next session.



Is Rozz coming as your +1 to the Crimbo do's? Dont think we all had enough time to get to know her properly as she scooted off. And no, am not pervving, just nice to have more females on board. 

And am ignoring all the other comments about me, I know my thighs and calfs are hot and that's all that matters.


----------



## 4F (11 Oct 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Is Rozz coming as your +1 to the Crimbo do's? Dont think we all had enough time to get to know her properly as she scooted off. And no, am not pervving, just nice to have more females on board.
> 
> And am ignoring all the other comments about me, I know my thighs and calfs are hot and that's all that matters.



*** Dirty old man with female thighs alert ***


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Oct 2011)

4F said:


> 3 hours sounds a good compromise Steve, bring it on.



God, I hate doing this and agreeing with the enemy, but yes, that would be great.

Making a proper day of it would be awesome too.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Oct 2011)

4F said:


> *** Dirty old man with female thighs alert ***



Shocked!!! But only with the later half of the comment..


----------



## Becs (11 Oct 2011)

stevevw said:


> Simon will be pleased, did you see how many pictures of Rozz he took  and has now tried to delete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great!


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Oct 2011)

Can ppl stop with the pervy comment please? I don't think it's appropriate neither did my friend after the last time somebody made one on a different thread, following a previous ride.

Thanks


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2011)

Someone on Sunday made a diagnosis of what may be wrong with my elbow but I can't remember what they said, anyone remind me? I think banging my head on the track adversely affected my memory. (apologies to Ben again for completely forgetting his name!)


----------



## HaloJ (11 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> Someone on Sunday made a diagnosis of what may be wrong with my elbow but I can't remember what they said, anyone remind me? I think banging my head on the track adversely affected my memory. (apologies to Ben again for completely forgetting his name!)



It was Becs who made the diagnosis although I can't remember what she said but I think the conclusion was less shuffling more rest.


----------



## ttcycle (11 Oct 2011)

bursitis? Or something that sounded like that.

Abs, though you kindly offered to tow me for a short while but I could see that the competitiveness could just not be dampened down and watched you tuck in and overtake and tuck in. Superb tactics!!

Hats off to you! Nice to meet you eventually!

Martin, as for what's wrong with you...well apart from the elbow I really can't start- we'd be here all day


----------



## Becs (11 Oct 2011)

More of an educated guess than a diagnosis but I think it's bursitis. Prob best to check with your GP though, so you can get some decent antiflammatories!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2011)

Becs said:


> More of an educated guess than a diagnosis but I think it's bursitis. Prob best to check with your GP though, so you can get some decent antiflammatories!



Winkers Elbow more like..


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2011)

ttcycle said:


> bursitis? Or something that sounded like that.
> 
> Abs, though you kindly offered to tow me for a short while but I could see that the competitiveness could just not be dampened down and watched you tuck in and overtake and tuck in. Superb tactics!!
> 
> ...



And I was just starting to think you were my friend........


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Winkers Elbow more like..



You're a very worrying man if you wink with your elbow.....


----------



## simgsxr (11 Oct 2011)

Don't know why all the pics have disappeared but all the photos from Sunday can still be viewed on the link I posted yesterday


----------



## ttcycle (11 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> And I was just starting to think you were my friend........



this is a sign that you're my friend - I am terribly polite to everyone else and rudely cheeky bordering on offensive with friends..ask Ian!

Have you got yourself to the docs yet about that elbow? It does look inflammed.


----------



## martint235 (11 Oct 2011)

ttcycle said:


> this is a sign that you're my friend - I am terribly polite to everyone else and rudely cheeky bordering on offensive with friends..ask Ian!
> 
> Have you got yourself to the docs yet about that elbow? It does look inflammed.



No not yet. I'll see how it goes. It's been gradually getting smaller for about 3 weeks and it doesn't hurt as much as it did. Unlike the knee, hip and shoulder (not sure why my shoulder has come out in sympathy, it wasn't hurting till today) on the other side!!


----------



## ttcycle (11 Oct 2011)

martint235 said:


> No not yet. I'll see how it goes. It's been gradually getting smaller for about 3 weeks and it doesn't hurt as much as it did. Unlike the knee, hip and shoulder (not sure why my shoulder has come out in sympathy, it wasn't hurting till today) on the other side!!



hmmm you probably need some proper anti inflammatories - be careful with letting stuff linger on too long- did you fall on that shoulder on Sunday? Might just be the aches coming up now?


----------



## frank9755 (11 Oct 2011)

I suspect it's just old age...


----------



## Dirk Zodiac (11 Oct 2011)

Only 3 more saturdays to go before H/H shuts down for winter,now you have all done the induction the session most suited
is the 1pm basic training,lasts for an hour or so,or redo the novice induction at 12 and stay on the track for the extra hour,see you there?


----------



## martint235 (12 Oct 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I suspect it's just old age...



Jeez, between you and Grace it's like I'm just collecting friends on this thread!!!


----------



## clarion (12 Oct 2011)

What's happened to the photo links?


----------



## 4F (12 Oct 2011)

clarion said:


> What's happened to the photo links?



see post 218


----------



## HaloJ (12 Oct 2011)

clarion said:


> What's happened to the photo links?



Photobucket has a linked image bandwidth limit. Flickr maybe the better solution for those wishing to have images hosted.

Abs


----------



## Watt-O (12 Oct 2011)

Dirk Zodiac said:


> Only 3 more saturdays to go before H/H shuts down for winter,now you have all done the induction the session most suited
> is the 1pm basic training,lasts for an hour or so,or redo the novice induction at 12 and stay on the track for the extra hour,see you there?



Good idea, Dirk Zodiac. I'd better run it past SWMBO before I coommit.

Watt-O


----------



## ttcycle (12 Oct 2011)

Dirk Zodiac said:


> Only 3 more saturdays to go before H/H shuts down for winter,now you have all done the induction the session most suited
> is the 1pm basic training,lasts for an hour or so,or redo the novice induction at 12 and stay on the track for the extra hour,see you there?



Saturdays are a bit difficult for me this month unfortunately - so will probably have to wait for the new season.

Have fun if you go!


----------



## clarion (12 Oct 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Photobucket has a linked image bandwidth limit. Flickr maybe the better solution for those wishing to have images hosted.
> 
> Abs



That seems to be the problem, thanks. And thanks to 4F too.

Working (kinda) now. Now I know the fun I missed!


----------



## StuAff (12 Oct 2011)

There's an indoor alternative not too far from me....
http://www3.hants.gov.uk/calshot/track-cycling.htm


----------



## stevevw (16 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Looks like everyone had a bloody good time.. hope TT is not too bruised.
> Will have to think about tagging along for the next session



@ianrauk the time is here to put your name down. I will be putting a new thread up later today. Have booked April 26th 3:30 - 5:30. We can have up to 30 riders and will have two coach's so those new to the track can get their induction done before joining the rest of us for more fun.


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Jan 2014)

Ohhh, Steve... you've booked a slot, for, us? And am selling my Dolan track bike tooo.. damn it! haha. Sure I could mod the Condor Pista on the day to be track friendly...


----------

